# remote location psi gauge



## ed1966ss (May 6, 2012)

Hi, New to the forum so hi to everyone.

My question is on how to install a remote pressure(psi) gauge about 40' from the compressor. I considered a very small air line, but then I'm concerned about the pressure drop. Are there any remote/electronic options available to transmit the reading? Thanks


----------



## bernietech (Jan 11, 2012)

If all you are installing is a gauge, any size line will do. If you are going to use the line for any tools, size does need to be considered. remember the more fittings used the more chances of leaks. 

bernie


----------



## Bill (May 7, 2012)

As above. If all you are running is a gauge air line will be fine, all a long small hose will do is reduce flow, not pressure


----------



## ed1966ss (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I will look to run a small line as all I require is a gauge at this location. The line would not be used to supply air for any other purpose.


----------

